# Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept



## Margarelon (16. August 2012)

Halo zusammen.
Hier ganz kurz mein Forellenrezept, welches die "beste Ehefrau der Welt" am liebsten von mir vorgesetzt bekommt. :q

Forellen wie üblich vorbereiten, trocken tupfen. Mit Salz und Pfeffer sowie Kräuter der Provence (gefriergetrocknet) von innen würzen. Eine Knoblauchzehe (für zwei bis drei Forellen. Je nach Gusto auch mehr...) in feine Scheiben schneiden und in die Forelle legen.
Einen frischen Zweig Rosmarin dazu, wieder zuklappen.
Tomate und Limette in feine Scheiben schneiden, im Wechsel auf die Forellen legen. Mit einigen Zweigen frischem Lavendel garnieren. 
Bei ca. 150-160°C für 15 bis 20 Minuten in den vorgeheizten Backofen.
Dazu passt frisches Grillgemüse und Brot. Gemüse (Paprika, Zucchini, Cherrytomaten, Möhren und, mein persönlicher Favorit, Champignons) in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden (Champignons nach Möglichkeit ganz lassen, kleine kaufen!), in Stifte geschnittenen Knoblauch dazu. Reichlich gutes Olivenöl mit Pfeffer und Salz, Rosmarin (oder ital. Kräutermischung gefriergetrocknet) und Limettensaft mischen, zum Gemüse geben und marinieren lassen (ca. 3 Stunden). Das ganze ca. 15 Minuten im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 180°C mit zugeschalteter Grillfunktion grillen. Das natürlich am besten VOR den Forellen, da das Grillgemüse lauwarm seinen Geschmack am besten entwickelt.

Guten Appetit!


----------



## HSV1887 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

Klingt lecker...... Ich muß wohl mal wieder zum örtlichen Forelenpuff....


----------



## Margarelon (17. August 2012)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*



HSV1887 schrieb:


> Klingt lecker...... Ich muß wohl mal wieder zum örtlichen Forelenpuff....



Ich sag's ja immer. Fahr in den FP, hab Spaß, einen Fangerfolg und Abends eine leckere Forelle...
Viel Spaß beim nachkochen!


----------



## namycasch (17. August 2012)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

Petri.

Sieht verdammt lecker aus.

Vielen Dank für diese Idee.

Petri.


----------



## Fin (30. August 2012)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

Hui, sieht sehr lecker aus! Glaube das Rezept werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## sprogoe (9. April 2013)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

ist zwar schon ein älterer threat, aber ich habe gezielt nach einem guten, von mir bisher noch nicht ausprobiertem Forellenrezept gesucht, da ich vor wenigen Tagen eine kleine Teichanlage gepachtet habe und in einem Teich noch einige hundert rotfleischige Gold- und "Lachs"forellen mit Stückgewichten bis ca. 1 kg schwimmen, die unbedingt ihrem ableben zugeführt werden sollten.
Ich werde mal das Rezept von Margarelon ausprobieren, besonders die Beilagen sehen sehr appetitlich aus.
Ich berichte dann später.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## donak (12. April 2013)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

Verdammt! Das sieht echt lecker aus.

@ Siggi: Die Forellen ihrem ableben zuzuführen, ist auch nett ausgedrückt, lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## Margarelon (12. April 2013)

Tztztz... Wieso habe ich Siggis Eintrag nicht gemeldet bekommen? Sowas...
Siggi, lass es dir schmecken! 

Und jetzt muss ich mal gucken, ob ich herausfinde, wo uns Siggi herkommt... Forellen, die weg müssen, dazu mein Rezept... Ich glaube, da geht was!


----------



## sprogoe (14. April 2013)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

nach dem "ableben" einiger forellen aus meinem teich habe ich mir heute die bucklige verwandschaft eingeladen und dieses rezept von margarelon ausprobiert.
allerdings habe ich ein paar veränderungen vorgenommen:

da ich gestern abend keine große auswahl in den geschäften  mehr finden konnt, mußte ich statt limetten zitronen nehmen.
lavendel hatte ich auch nicht, aber ital. kräutermischung und frischen rosmarin.
knoblauch in die forellen habe ich nicht getan, da ich finde, das überdeckt nur den fischgeschmack (obwohl ich ansonsten ein richtiger knoblauchfan bin).
in die gemüsemischung habe ich noch einige grob gewürfelte kartoffeln ein bund frühlingszwiebeln und 2 normale zwiebeln getan, aber das ganze hat ca. 1 std. gebraucht, bis es wenigstens bißfest gegart war.
die forellen hatte ich ca. 35 min im ofen, waren einige doch schon etwas dicker.
alles in allem war alles sehr lecker (obwohl manches gemüse noch gar keinen richtigen geschmack hat).
der besuch war sehr zufrieden und hat sich nur lobend geäußert.
somit sind die forellen echt nicht sinnlos gestorben.
es kommt eben sehr viel auf die zutaten an, auf deren frische und geschmack und bei meinen forellen war der geschmack echt super, eben eigene zucht.

fotos habe ich nur vor der garung machen können, danach ging alles sehr schnell und bei ein paar bierchen und schnäpschen ist man auch zudem noch abgelenkt.



gruß siggi


----------



## Margarelon (14. April 2013)

Ahhhh... Sieht das nicht lecker aus? Klasse!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. April 2013)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

Herrlich, ganz , ganz toll sieht das aus.

Und die Goldforellen mit dem roten Fleisch- wunderbar #6

R.S.


----------



## Franky (17. April 2013)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*

Sieht echt lecker aus! 
Aber warum das Gemüse keinen richtigen Geschmack entwickelt hat, lässt sich von hier nur schwer beurteilen... 
Generell verträgt das Grünzeugs einen kräftigen Knuff an Salz und Zucker. Wenn Du das vormarinierst, darf kein Öl mit drin sein, denn so kann weder Zucker noch Salz (ebenso Pfeffer und anderes) seine Arbeit tun. Öl erst kurz vor dem Garen/Grillen dazugeben. 
Ganz furchtbar finde ich z. B. div. Salate, die mit wirklich roher (nicht mit wenig Zucker und Salz marinierter) Paprika, Möhre, Tomate etc. daherkommen - schmeckt im Zweifel nach Wiese!


----------



## Margarelon (17. April 2013)

*AW: Frauchens liebstes Forellen-Rezept*



sprogoe schrieb:


> nach dem "ableben" einiger forellen aus meinem teich habe ich mir heute die bucklige verwandschaft eingeladen und dieses rezept von margarelon ausprobiert.
> allerdings habe ich ein paar veränderungen vorgenommen:
> 
> da ich gestern abend keine große auswahl in den geschäften  mehr finden konnt, mußte ich statt limetten zitronen nehmen.
> ...



Ok, dann mal Gemüse-Analyse...
Franky hat prinzipiell Recht. Allerdings mag ich es, wenn Gemüse nach Gemüse schmeckt. Wobei ich das schon ziemlich kräftig würze. Wichtig ist Frische. Beim Gemüse und den Kräutern. Und ich lasse es gerne zwei bis drei Stunden ziehen. Auch mit Öl...
Von Kartoffeln rate ich ab, Garzeit zu lang. Für optimale Ergebnisse sollte man das Gemüse in einer Lage und nicht gestapelt grillen. Und in ca. 15 Minuten bei 200 Grad mit Grillfunktion habe ich das Gemüse schön bissfest. Gibt nämlich nichts schlimmeres als labberige Paprika...
Meine ausführliche Fotorecherche  deutet entweder auf zuwenig Kräuter und zuwenig Öl, oder auf zu kurze Marinierzeit hin.
Aber wie auch immer. Weiter testen und lecker essen!!! 
Mahlzeit!


Ach ja: im Sommer unbedingt mit Lavendel probieren!!!! Dieser leichte "Parfümton" ist etwas besonderes!


----------

